

Tension and Flaws Before Health Website Crash - scottfr
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/23/us/politics/tension-and-woes-before-health-website-crash.html

======
bsg75
> Another sore point was the Medicare agency’s decision to use database
> software, from a company called MarkLogic, that managed the data differently
> from systems by companies like IBM, Microsoft and Oracle.

I wonder where this requirement came from. Were there specific reasons, such
as an analysis that this particular technology was most appropriate to the
task? Or something involving vendor favoritism?

------
gluejar
So it's all MarkLogic's fault?

~~~
guelo
It's insane that they went with a proprietary XML database for a project like
this. The site probably won't work until they rip out that stupid database and
put in a regular SQL database, but that probably means a full rewrite.

------
Edmond
unbelievable...this is what happens when nerdy zealots are let loose to make
crucial product decisions. I am sure there is some hipster hacker in there who
advocated the adoption of nosql.

~~~
Lazare
Trust me, no "hipster hacker" anywhere on the face of the planet has ever
uttered the words "I know what would make this project better; an XML
datastore!". Nothing is less cool than XML.

The hipster solution would be MongoDB. :)

